# UTI's



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Do any of you ladies deal with frequent UTI's? I have been having marital problems for the last 6 months. We have been working on things and we are in a much better place since last week and every time we seem to have a lot of sex I am prone to getting these dreaded UTI's. Does anyone have advice on how I could prevent these? 

I see posts from woman that say they have sex 5 times a week, why dont they get them?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I do and it has lead to kidney infections twice. Last year I spent 6 nights in the hospital with a massive kidney infection. Since the hospital stay I've had frequent bladder infections. It took a while to find the right antibiotic also.

I take 2 daily cranberry pills(sunkist brand). Also the doctor can prescribe antibiotics as a preventive if sex is the cause. I also make sure we both wash before and I wash after and I always make sure I pee immediately after as well. The antibiotic route works the best.

I'm still having issues with my bladder with the frequent infections. I'm almost about to see a urologist if things don't go back to normal in the next few months.

Bladder and kidney infections are absolutely horrible.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice. I think I will most certainly invest in the cranberry pills  these are always easy for me to get. The last time I got one, about 6 months ago it involved my kidneys as well. 

And of course now that I feel one coming on I have contacted my doctor to have the urine test so I can get right on the antibiotics. And I want Sex!! And now I wont be able to for a bit :-(


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have sex as frequently as 5-7 X per week. I used to to get them all the time! Flushing with lots of water and cranberry juice as Inlovewithmyhubby stated helped a lot. I also told my husband he had to wash his hands thoroughly as well as keep his nails cleanly shortened. Haven't had one since I began this regimen last year. My Doctor said that some women are just prone to UTI's and must be very vigilant about cleanliness.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I am extremely prone to them and have been since early childhood. To make matters even more fun, my infections turn into kidney infections with frightening speed and regularity.

I drink a lot of water, avoid caffeinated drinks, always pee right before and right after sex, avoid tub baths/hot tubs, wear cotton panties, keep very clean but only use very gentle cleansers in that area, and I take a cranberry supplement every day. All of that seems to help. 

Once an infection occurs, though, I don't play around. That's an immediate trip to the doctor for some antibiotics. Once it travels to the kidneys, I can end up hospitalized for days.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, cranberry pills. I had frequent UTIs. The cause of my problem was my ureters were too damn small to pee em out. Cranberry pills and pure cranberry juice will prevent the bacteria from sticking and climbing your walls into your kidneys. They can be flushed, UNLESS they get to your kidneys.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

When you say pure Cranberry juice, does that mean Diet would not be good?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

- pee right after sex
- stay well hydrated
- when you feel one coming on, get a jar of concentrated cranberry juice. Mix it 1 part to 4 parts water and drink about a gallon of it over the course of a couple hours. You should pee a LOT. This will help flush it out.
- you can also take mannitol pills - this helps dissociate the bacteria from your bladder wall. I've never done this but have heard it helps immensely.

I used to get them a lot and always got abtcs for them. Then the last time, about 3 years ago, I used the cranberry juice flush and haven't had one since.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

LoriC said:


> When you say pure Cranberry juice, does that mean Diet would not be good?


You want the one that has cranberry juice as the only ingredient. No sugar, artificial sweeteners, nothing. And not from concentrate. It will be quite tart, but don't add any sugar - sugar is dehydrating. Most of the stuff on the shelf is NOT the pure stuff.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

My own opinion is it doesnt hurt.. but its not a magic bullet. Not by a long shot.

Cranberries for preventing urinary tract infections - The Cochrane Library - Jepson - Wiley Online Library

http://cid.oxfordjournals.org/content/52/1/23.full


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions everyone! I already started the antibiotic and while I was at the pharmacy picking them up I also picked up some Cranberry pills. Hopefully that will help with prevention. 

Looks like the H will get lucky for the next few days with some BJ's!


----------

